# The Gateway Gecko's Photos



## Enomegra (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I still have a number of T's to photograph but I thought I could share what I have done so far. There are multiples specimens of the same species posted and some not yet photographed but this should end up covering a vast majority of our collection. I hope you enjoy.

Grammostola pulchra






Grammostola sp. "Concepcion"






Grammostola pulchripes Female






Grammostola porteri






Grammostola porteri






Grammostola sp. "Concepcion"






Grammostola rosea "Red Form"






Brachypelma emilia Female







Pamphobeteus ultramarinus female







Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla" #1






Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla" #2







Crassicrus lamanai Female






Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi "Blue Form" Suspected Female






Cyriocosmus perezmilesi






Aphonopelma caniceps







And here are our Mygalomorphs which I also have posted int he "True Spider" section but thought should be with the whole collection too.


Acanthogonathus sp. "Black"






Acanthogonathus francki






Acanthogonathus pissi. One of two specimens we have.






Acanthogonathus pissi. Second of two specimens we have.






Acanthogonathus vilches






Same spider as above but she was being very photogenic today so I took advantage ^^






Acanthogonathus sp. "Chile". One of four specimens we have.






Acanthogonathus sp. "Chile". Second of four specimens we have.






Acanthogonathus sp. "Chile". Third of four specimens we have.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 26, 2010)

beautiful collection ... sitting over here jealous as I can be


----------



## Terry D (Nov 26, 2010)

TGG, Yes, an outstanding collection of nw terrestrials you have there! :clap:


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you both 

I still have a bunch of Pamphobeteus, Phormictopus to get up, and all of our Paraphysa and Euthalus Dwarfs. Fingers crossed I don't let my laziness prevent me from doing another photo shoot this weekend.


----------

